

My Product Feedback - username3
http://massivegreatness.com/mobile

======
mijustin
My response to this: [http://www.businessinsider.com/sequoia-capital-jim-
goetz-on-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/sequoia-capital-jim-goetz-on-
enterprise-startups-2012-9)

Mobile is a clear choice for apps targeted at the consumer market.

However, there is still huge opportunities in the B2B and enterprise market.
It depends on the problem you're solving, but in most cases the desktop is
still the natural place to _start_ if you're going after business users.
Examples: Basecamp, Salesforce, Kissmetrics.

------
moocow01
Seems like his market research is purely based upon himself. To expand the
control group to 2, I have a smartphone but only use it secondarily when I
dont have access to my laptop - to me poking around on a 4 inch screen is
usually an inferior experience in many cases.

Smart phones and tablets are decent for consumption but their main limitation
is screen real estate and efficient user input (which usually refers to
typing). It really is a case by case basis (whats the product, who are your
users, etc) and usually the answer is that you're going to want to be well
represented across all typical client types.

------
dr_
This is dreadfully wrong. There's a bunch of activity in the healthcare space,
which is currently heavily reliant on pen and paper. They will soon transition
to PC's, many institutions already have, and the results will be dramatic.
Mobile will play an important role, but most likely in conjunction with
desktop based devices that people work from, because of the extent of typing
that remains involved.

------
ct
There's something called target customer segmentation. If building for
consumers, do a website and/or mobile which are great for consumption (hence
the name consumers). If building a "creation" app for businesses (ie. payroll
mgmt, Photoshop, etc.) then do a desktop and/or website with perhaps a
simplified companion mobile app.

